# Need code for endoscopic eustachian tube obliteration



## kjreed (Feb 17, 2012)

Please help with CPT code.  Physician performed eustachian tube obliteration endoscopically through nose.


----------



## blonde01 (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you please provide the operative note?


----------



## kjreed (Mar 1, 2012)

See attached


----------



## blonde01 (Mar 8, 2012)

One of my surgeons actually performed a similiar procedure a couple months ago.  This will have to be coded with unlisted procedure 69799 because it was done endoscopically and there is not a cpt code designated for it.


----------



## Mjanko82 (Apr 19, 2019)

But what do you comp it to?


----------

